# Which is best option for dog training?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Should I try Petco or Petsmart? Local training centers? Individual sessions? I'm thinking of buying a full package deal


This really depends on your dog?

Since he is an adult and you are new at this, I might consider checking around for somebody who would do a couple private sessions with you before you get into a group class. 

As far as group classes - I prefer dog training clubs vs commercial/store classes. 

Then again... it might not matter if you just want to get into dog classes for 6-8 weeks to brush up on training and socialization. The training floor at Petsmart is pretty tight though and they usually have you right in the middle of the store. If you have a nervous dog who isn't used to being around other dogs, he might do better at a training facility where everyone can spread out. 

ETA - one thing I was thinking about...

If you go with Petsmart/Petco, I think they have to use specific methods for training. So the plus is I really doubt they are going to be telling you to dominate your dog or handle him too roughly.

If you go with an individual trainer or a training club - make sure you interview/screen them before signing up for classes.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

He is good around other dogs. He thinks every person and animal is his friend. Til I rescued him he lived with a Lab and a bull terrier mix. He was the most submissive of the dogs. He is great with my yorkies- Very gentle and I still getting used to the cats since he never was exposed to them before I got him. I took obedience classes years ago with my parents Bijou and puppy obedience when Lucky was a puppy. So I have some experience. I want Buddy to be less anxiety. He has severe separation anxiety. He will be 3 in April. Behaves like a puppy.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I would vote for finding a good trainer or training center to attend over Petco or PetSmart. I don't like the small spaces they have and the quality of training will vary and I am not sure the expertise and experience will always be there. Ask around locally to find a good trainer and sit in on a few classes. JMO.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We dont have a petco or petsmart around here but I have heard they are not that great. The trainers are just employees not actual trainers. I would go to a few of the places you have available and talk to the trainers and maybe set up a time where you could go in with just you and your boy and see what they think is best for the two of you. Good luck.  I cant wait to hear all about it.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm web searching for now. Buddy goes every place with me due to his separation issue. He will chew his feet and legs as well as give himself the runs from nerves. He stays with my mom and/or brother when I go to work. He is recovering from a neuter so nothing new til next month when he is healed. Mom is willing to do training with him to. Just trying to figure out what direction to go in.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bumping. :wave:


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Where are you located in NJ? There are some good trainers in my area. I think you need a trainer that can help you for on Buddy's anxiety and I doubt Petco or Petsmart trainers and classes will help with that.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Muddypaws said:


> Where are you located in NJ? There are some good trainers in my area. I think you need a trainer that can help you for on Buddy's anxiety and I doubt Petco or Petsmart trainers and classes will help with that.


I live in Hunterdon county, NJ


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

You should check out the " Thunder Shirt". I used this on my pit bull Vendetta and it worked wonderfully. In fact she got over her issues of me leaving her and riding in the car with my sister so I no longer had to use it. 
http://www.thundershirt.com/lpm/?gclid=CJryy8K15q0CFYQKKgodNCAxXQ


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

He loves the car. Will go to sleep in it.

I will check out the thunder shirt. 

He doesn't want me to leave him ever he is okay with my mom when I go to work. Down from hours of crying and looking out the back door window to 5-15 minutes of crying and looking out the door. 

He drives my brother nuts with the crying and anxiety. I think he is the worse with my brother because he is very sensitive to his negative energy.


----------

